# Please don't...?



## mike2008

Hello! 
I would like to send a message to my friend[female], please could someone help me to translate it.
"Please don't worry about replying to any of my messages, I know you're very upset. I am send them to you to remind you you're not on your own."
Bye.


----------



## CriHart

mike2008 said:


> Hello!
> I would like to send a message to my friend[female], please could someone help me to translate it.
> "Please don't worry about replying to any of my messages, I know you're very upset. I am send them to you to remind you you're not on your own."
> Bye.




Hello,

here you have the Romanian form:

"Sa nu-ti bati capul sa-mi raspunzi la mesaje, te rog. Stiu ca esti foarte suparata. Iti scriu doar ca sa stii ca nu esti singura."


Hope you'll manage to cheer her up. Good luck!


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult CriHart. that's very kind of you.
Pa.


----------



## robbie_SWE

CriHart said:


> Hello,
> 
> here you have the Romanian form:
> 
> "Sa nu-ti bati capul sa-mi raspunzi la mesaje, te rog. Stiu ca esti foarte suparata. Iti scriu doar ca sa stii ca nu esti singura."
> 
> 
> Hope you'll manage to cheer her up. Good luck!


 
Perfect translation CriHart! Nice new picture by the way (even if your old one was perfect ). 

 robbie


----------



## Jaws

mike2008 said:


> I am send


 
...is wrong, no?

...sending 

sorry for knit-picking


----------



## CriHart

robbie_SWE said:


> Perfect translation CriHart! Nice new picture by the way (even if your old one was perfect ).
> 
> robbie




 thank you


----------



## mike2008

Thank you Jaws. It's good that you are paying attention and pointing out my mistakes.
Bye.


----------



## Jaws

You're welcome Mike


----------

